# What could have caused these spots?



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

Clyde was outside most of the day. He came in this afternoon and had these red spots. Does anyone have any idea what might have caused them?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie gets those, too, every once in a while. I think they are ant bites. Does Clyde lay down in the grass and sunbathe?

You could try spritzing a little Bactine on them... soothing and prevents skin infections. Or maybe dab on a little rubbing alcohol with a cotton ball.


----------



## doglover (Aug 4, 2009)

He does lay in the grass but I have not seen many ants (Had 8 wood ticks yesterday but no ants). Today there are a lot more spots. how long do they take to go away?
Speaking of wood ticks. Vet recommended using Vectra instead of Frontline this year as it is supposed to repel. In my opinion it does not work. Anybody have any tricks to get rid of ticks?
PS. The ticks attach to his legs, they were not near those red spots.
Thanks, Anna


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

The red spots Willie gets take 5 to 7 days to disappear. In his case, I now know that they are ant bites, because I found the ant hill out in the yard. He's never had a tick on him. No fleas, either. I recently bought some stuff called "Natria" by Bayer Advanced, which is supposed to kill the ants while being safe for the dog. You spray it with your garden hose in the area of the yard where the ants are hanging out. Can't offer any advice about Vectra vs. Frontline, because I don't use either one. Good luck helping Clyde with the bug problem!


----------



## szalpeter (Apr 3, 2011)

My V had similar spots when she was about a year old.Our vet was saying it is similar like the human spot on our face and do not have to worry about it. Just in case if they not gone in a week take your V to the vet.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

My 3 month old V got those spots and it ended up being a staph infection. He had to take antibiotic for 22 days, although the spots cleared up after less than a week of taking the meds. The vet said it's common in young pups.


----------



## Chilli monster (Sep 16, 2010)

I GOOGLE THOSE SPOTS TOO AND IT COME OUT WITH RINGWORM...

WHICH CAN BE A SIGN OF THE STAPH INFECTION 

GOOGLE RINGWORM... THE SPOTS LOOKS SIMILAR TO WHAT YOUR CLYDE HAS... BUT I CAN BE WRONG...


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I don't have any real proof that Willie's red spots are caused by ant bites -- just a suspicion. They probably start out as SOME kind of insect bite, and then become infected. If you put some Bactine or rubbing alcohol on them right away, you could prevent an infection. My thinking is that it can't hurt, and it might help! Willie's red spots have never turned into infections, but I have always treated them immediately. (Preventive medicine  )


----------



## KashagLake (Sep 27, 2010)

It's black fly season here! You should have seen Holly's poor belly last night  all bitten up with blood spots all over. When I first noticed it, it scared me because all I saw was a glimpse of blood and thought she was in heat!! We haven't got her spayed yet! But this morning it looked much better! I'm sure all dogs get bites like that, just a lot easier to see on the V's.


----------

